# Recipe for Chevrot??



## Rechellef (Oct 5, 2010)

I am trying to find a recipe to make Chevrot cheese. None of the cheesemaking books I have has it and I can't find one online. Does anyone know how I could find out how to make this wonderful cheese?

THANKS!!


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Here's a really great site to learn about making cheeses. 

http://cheeseforum.org/articles/

There is so much information there it can be mind boggling.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Speaking of Cheese Forum....
This...
http://cheeseforum.org/forum/index.php?topic=2529.0

seems to be very close to what I see when searching details on the cheese you mentioned.


----------

